# Weber thermometer way off



## moist (Jan 25, 2015)

So I went and got a new meat thermometer. Waiting until February to grab a maverick so I just grabbed another cheap leave in for now. Checked the accuracy in boiling water and it was real close. I've been having issues with meat cooking too fast and being a bit fatty at the end. Stuck the new meat thermometer in the lip vent to compare temps. When the weber read 200, the meat thermometer read 260! This explains a lot. Gonna grab a maverick dual prob in February to stop this from happening again


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2015)

Moist said:


> So I went and got a new meat thermometer. Waiting until February to grab a maverick so I just grabbed another cheap leave in for now. Checked the accuracy in boiling water and it was real close. I've been having issues with meat cooking too fast and being a bit fatty at the end. Stuck the new meat thermometer in the lip vent to compare temps. When the weber read 200, the meat thermometer read 260! This explains a lot. Gonna grab a maverick dual prob in February to stop this from happening again



Yep, if your referring to the stock therm, they are notorious for being inaccurate.... I have a Maverick ET-732 & igrill2.... Like them both a lot !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2015)

Most all of the therms that co me preinstalled in cookers, are decoration.  

You did right, meat therm for now, upgrade to a Maverick or other quality unit soon.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

As said above most are off some. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 25, 2015)

How did you ck it in boiling water?  Pease see below - water does not ALWAYS boil at 212*F.  Coupled with the fact that you are measuring in the lid vs at the grate it might not be all that far off.  For instance, my water boils at ~210*F.  I cked my WSM thermometer and it was spot on.

*Altitude (feet)**Boiling Point (F/C)*Sea Level212.0 / 100.0500211.1 / 99.501000210.2 / 99.011500209.3 / 98.522000208.5 / 98.032500207.6 / 97.543000206.7 / 97.053500205.8 / 96.574000204.9 / 96.084500204.1 / 95.605000203.2 / 95.125500202.4 / 94.646000201.5 / 94.166500200.6 / 93.697000199.8 / 93.217500198.9 / 92.748000198.1 / 92.268500197.2 / 91.799000196.4 / 91.329500195.5 / 90.8610000194.7 / 90.39
Source: _Boiling Point of Water vs. Altitude_, K. Loomis, New Mexico State University Apache Point Observatory

Another way to determine your boiling point is to use a Boiling Point Calculator. By entering your current barometric pressure and your elevation, you can get a good estimate of your boiling point.
 


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

Yep,  It is actually probably spot on. It is just hotter up in the dome of the lid than at grate level. I figure about 30 degrees or so on mine. I just keep that in mind if I'm not using the Maverick. I almost always do though.


----------



## dannylang (Jan 25, 2015)

yep those bio-metal therms are just for decoration, go to bbq therms and you can get one that is garanted to be +-1 degree. thats what they say,, if you believe them.go with the maverick, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## moist (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm only 50 feet above sea level so my therm read 212 when my water came to a full boil


----------



## moist (Jan 25, 2015)

I put my leave in thermometer in the vent in the lid. So it was reading the temp maybe 2" lower than the weber one. Shouldn't be a 50 degree difference lol


----------



## moist (Jan 25, 2015)

Once I'm done my smoke I'm gonna remove my weber thermometer and check
It in boiling water as well. Not to mention my weber thermometer is reading lower than my meat thermometer. Definitely out of whack. Makes sense as to how my meats been cooking faster than it should and ending up fattier than it should


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

there may be a nut on the back of the dial to calibrate it. I had a turkey fryer therm. I used to use for years before I got digitals and you could turn the nut back and forth to calibrate. Let me know what you find out. I actually think mine is closer than 30 degrees off.


----------



## moist (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll check when it's done. Meats up to 170 degrees after 7 hours of cooking at 225.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Be waiting to see your results

Gary


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yep, if your referring to the stock therm, they are notorious for being inaccurate.... I have a Maverick ET-732 & igrill2.... Like them both a lot !


I found my igrill 2 probes to be about 7 degrees below boiling temps.  What about your's?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2015)

shaggy91954 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, if your referring to the stock therm, they are notorious for being inaccurate.... I have a Maverick ET-732
> ...



Ya know Shaggy, to be honest I thought mine were off as well... And my Mav too.  Case (dirtsailor2003) pointed out this thread to me & my temp gauges are not off according to this !  Check it out man, hope it helps !

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...is-212-f-an-accurate-measure-of-boiling-water

Justin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ya know Shaggy, to be honest I thought mine were off as well... And my Mav too.  Case (dirtsailor2003) pointed out this thread to me & my temp gauges are not off according to this !  Check it out man, hope it helps !
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...is-212-f-an-accurate-measure-of-boiling-water
> 
> Justin



Yeah that! 

My new Thermowand is spot on when I checked the calculator. Anyone looking for a new quick probe should look into them. I can't believe it does the same thing a thermapen will do for only $25.


----------



## moist (Jan 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moist
__ Jan 25, 2015


----------



## moist (Jan 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moist
__ Jan 25, 2015






Phones giving the pictures a really red hue. Turned out awesome. Great flavour, love the rub this time. Best pork shoulder I've done uet


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2015)

Moist said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:beercheer:


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

Great looking smoke, nice job

Gary


----------

